# Who's your favourite news presenter?



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

Well we've got all the old favourites like Trevor McDonald, Moira Stewart, Huw Edwards etc of course.

I quite like this dude on News24 at the moment though, not sure what his name is, the one covering all the politics shit atm


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 5, 2009)

charlene white on itv london. she's very smiley.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill Turner


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 5, 2009)

I watch news for a living and am force-fed newsreaders ALL BLOODY DAY. To retain my sanity I feel compelled to find favourites, or at least find the best features amongst a forest of bland "news hair" lookalikes. On the Beeb I'm fond of Huw's dry style of presentation, and Sophie Raworth's mumsy loveliness.

Occasionally I have to watch the financial channels. CNBC seems to be full of coked-up tossers, but I must confess I do enjoy the sheer ludicrousness of uber-posh Richard Quest on CNN.







Accompanying story is  http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/04/20/2221874.htm

Best financial guy for me, though, is my gf's ex-neighbour Paul George of Bloomberg, undoubtedly the Wogan of financial TV. Smoooooth operator.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

Kate Silverston on BBC Breakfast.

She can raise my FTSE 100 anyday.


----------



## foo (Jun 5, 2009)

does Paxman count?

if so, (probably predictably) him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

By Bill Turner I clearly mean Bill Turnbull.

And his bees.

I've got a soft spot for a Matthew Amrolliwalla/Jane Hill combo - they so obviously get up in each others shit, and flirt something awful. Matthew's an odd one. 

I like Simon whotsit too. He's all bumbly.

Plus, I've got another little soft spot for Peter Sissons, who does BBC24 at the weekend, because he's so monumentally incompetent, always fluffing his lines. 

I have that Sian woman with a motherfucking passion. I dislike Kate Silverton. I like Susannah Reid.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like Susannah Reid.



Oooh!

Did you see what she was wearing on Breakfast this morning?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2009)

Lovely Kate Silverton


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Oooh!
> 
> Did you see what she was wearing on Breakfast this morning?



I wasn't up in time 

I follow her on twitterlol. And Bill Turnbull.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

i used to love natasha kaplinsky but she seems to have had a dip in the popularity stakes recently


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jon Snow currently.

For eye candy though, where do I start? Kate Silverton, Susanna Reid, Dani Sinha, Riz Lateef....etc

Anna Ford was a bit of a hottie back in her youth too.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sophie Raworth...she has a gorgeous little lisp


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2009)

Fred Dinenage


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i used to love natasha kaplinsky but she seems to have had a dip in the popularity stakes recently


 

I can't stand that woman


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

there was a kaplinsky backlash after she went on strictly come dancing


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Bit of a derail, but did anyone else hear John Humphreys say 'bollocking' on Today this morning?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

I never liked her before that so I wasn't jumping on that bandwagon


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

I *heart* Susannah Reid after this morning's BBC Breakfast.

She was very favourable regarding the gay penguins.  Rather than the chicks die, what not have "parents" that would look after them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

When was she on Strictly Come Dancing?

I posted this in 2005





> 25-02-2005, 12:20
> Minnie_the_Minx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

2004 i think


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2009)

Catriona Shearer.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 5, 2009)

Carrie Gracie:






Locally, Anne Davies:






and Angelina Socci:






and also sports reporter and Scunny fan Natalie Jackson, love her big nose:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 2004 i think


 

Irrelevant, have never watched an episode of Strictly Come Dancing so that wouldn't have influenced me


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

if it was irrelevant, why did you ask me when she was on strictly come dancing then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

strung_out said:


> if it was irrelevant, why did you ask me when she was on strictly come dancing then?


 

I'm wondering if I'd read anything about her


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2009)

I for one welcome our new newsreader overlords.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm wondering if I'd read anything about her



she did have an affair with her co-dancer while she was on the show. i bet that was in the paper loads


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2009)

I like Kate Silverton - she has nice hair. 

Jeremy Bowen remains my favourite, it was great when he was on Breakfast News 'cos he was just so laid back


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I *heart* Susannah Reid after this morning's BBC Breakfast.
> 
> She was very favourable regarding the gay penguins.  Rather than the chicks die, what not have "parents" that would look after them?



Really? Wow, now I don't just like her, I love her.

I'm going to try and find that bit on iplayer or youtube or somesuchshit. It's got to be somewhere?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2009)

strung_out said:


> she did have an affair with her co-dancer while she was on the show. i bet that was in the paper loads


 

Might have seen her, but I normally flick past crap like that 

I never liked her before Strictly Come Dancing because I think she's arrogant and patronising


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 5, 2009)

Dermot Murnaghan reminds me of those selfish twonks on the train by the way he sits. You know, like he's got swollen bollocks or something. Show off your bulge!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2009)

Jon Stewart.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Really? Wow, now I don't just like her, I love her.
> 
> I'm going to try and find that bit on iplayer or youtube or somesuchshit. It's got to be somewhere?



It was a "and finally story" on all this morning's headlines on BBC Breakfast.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> It was a "and finally story" on all this morning's headlines on BBC Breakfast.



It's def not on iplayer


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 5, 2009)

Ron Merlin said:


> I watch news for a living and am force-fed newsreaders ALL BLOODY DAY. To retain my sanity I feel compelled to find favourites, or at least find the best features amongst a forest of bland "news hair" lookalikes. On the Beeb I'm fond of Huw's dry style of presentation, and Sophie Raworth's mumsy loveliness.
> 
> Occasionally I have to watch the financial channels. CNBC seems to be full of coked-up tossers, but I must confess I do enjoy the sheer ludicrousness of uber-posh Richard Quest on CNN.
> 
> ...



I love Richard Quest  BUSINESS TRAVELLER.



Ron Merlin said:


> Dermot Murnaghan reminds me of those selfish twonks on the train by the way he sits. You know, like he's got swollen bollocks or something. Show off your bulge!



My studio is in the news building and he's actually very lovely 

Kay Burleigh, on the other hand, is a right bitch.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2009)

Richard Quest has a good name. So has Damien Grammaticus.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 5, 2009)

If we're talking that kind of like then it's probably Emily Maitlis on Newsnight. Girie but tough. A good interviewer as well, by BBC standards anyway.








There's a bloke who come on tv news sometimes called Simon Calder - he specialises in travel and works at the Indie. He gave me my first ever fag aged around 8 (yes, he was an older boy). Bastid!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 5, 2009)

missfran said:


> I love Richard Quest  BUSINESS TRAVELLER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dermot is lovely.  As is Nick Owen and Huw Edwards.  Sian also v. nice, and everyone liked Natasha who worked with her apparently. 

When Kay Burleigh got stalked by Barry George, there wasn't much sympathy for her, iirc.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2009)

In the battle of the heavyweights in terms of news presenter eye candy and representing Great Britain in the red corner:

Tasmin Lucia Khan (presenter of E24 on BBC News)






Representing France in the blue corner: Melissa Theuriau






Both stunners but I think Melissa Theuriau has the edge


----------



## Flashman (Jun 5, 2009)

Sky Sports News' Millie Clode:


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah, this isn't a thread for posting up gratuitous pics of eye candy thanks


----------



## Flashman (Jun 5, 2009)

Sozzer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Peter Dobbie.
He used to be on News 24 but moved to BBC World so I haven't seen him for ages.


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2009)

If he counts, Paxo. If not, and discounting eye-candy, maybe Krishnan Guru-Murphy. I remember him presenting Newsround.


----------



## Sootysoots (Jun 5, 2009)

Sam Matterface

But that's only because his name is funny.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

speaking of newsround... John Craven ftw


----------

